# Restoration Companies



## AJX4 (Jan 17, 2008)

Have you all been hustled by them? Like water damage and the like, rpromising cash for referrals? servepro is my enemy. more waste and they are the first to backstab what I hear.buddy buddy don't work as they got peers lined out. can't stand em.:cursing:


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

You need to find a company that does water extraction only. If you are going to use someone that does restoration, have them sign a non-compete contract or no referrals for them.

Servpro and service master are the worst. Don’t help them, they will only bite the hand that feeds them :furious:


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

protechplumbing said:


> You need to find a company that does water extraction only. If you are going to use someone that does restoration, have them sign a non-compete contract or no referrals for them.
> 
> Servpro and service master are the worst. Don’t help them, they will only bite the hand that feeds them :furious:


Consider taking a very simple two day course and do your own water extraction. Look up the IICRC. The water damage class is only two days and costs about $300. 

Plumbing and water damage compliment each other. You advertise for mold and water problems and you also get the plumbing work that caused the problem, and vice versa. We do not do mold remediation. You can get sued for $millions, very easily.

The mold remediation class is a three-day class and costs only about $500. We do zero mold remediation, but we need to know as much as possible, so we know what not to do. 

During our first seven months, of providing water damage restoration services, our sales were $450,000. Servo Pro and many companies charge $14,000 to $18,000, just to extract water, and dry a home, for a small job. We charge $3,800 to $6,000 for the same job. You use no materials and menial labor.

You need very little equipment. Like a fool, I spent $4,000 for a diesel furnace for drying structures. It made so much noise, I used it only one time. Later, I put together six furnaces, from regular FAU's, and I put them in a wood box. We run heat ducts under the houses and dry structures in less than 24 hours. Fans and dehumidifiers take 3 days to a week.

Take the classes, call me, and I will give you some common-sense advice, and show you how to make money without working for plumbers, nor for insurance companies. Although, if you can get in with a few adjusters, you can 'clean up'. I always work directly for the customer, first, and my customer file claims after the work is completed. The adjusters tell me my prices are too low and this raises a concern regarding the quality of the work.

Almost 20 years ago, a small restoration company owner told me he was netting $250,000 per month. I should have opened my eyes sooner.


----------



## jgustin (Oct 27, 2008)

*Licensed plumbers and toilets*

I am a restoration contractor, and I am debating with an insurance adjuster who says that it isn't necessary to hire a licensed plumber to remove and reset a toilet. I seem to remember reading somewhere that, although an individual home owner can handle his own toilet, a licensed plumber is required by code to do this work in another person's home or business. Am I correct? I am in Connecticut. I believe the state code pretty much follows the IPC. Can someone give me the code section and exact wording?


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Check with your local dept of bldg. & safety.*



jgustin said:


> I am a restoration contractor, and I am debating with an insurance adjuster who says that it isn't necessary to hire a licensed plumber to remove and reset a toilet. I seem to remember reading somewhere that, although an individual home owner can handle his own toilet, a licensed plumber is required by code to do this work in another person's home or business. Am I correct? I am in Connecticut. I believe the state code pretty much follows the IPC. Can someone give me the code section and exact wording?


Call the building & safety dept. and ask an inspector. In California, anyone can set a toilet, without a license, as long as the job is under $500 and as long as no permit is necessary.

Actually, in California, and probably most states, a plumbing permit is necessary. Therefore, only the homeowner or a licensed plumber can obtain the permit. 

Who cares? Millions of people set toilets every day without permits.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Anyone can set a toilet but not everyone knows how to properly set a toilet, I have pulled toilets to find the wax seal on the bottom never even created a seal.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

jgustin said:


> I am a restoration contractor, and I am debating with an insurance adjuster who says that it isn't necessary to hire a licensed plumber to remove and reset a toilet. I seem to remember reading somewhere that, although an individual home owner can handle his own toilet, a licensed plumber is required by code to do this work in another person's home or business. Am I correct? I am in Connecticut. I believe the state code pretty much follows the IPC. Can someone give me the code section and exact wording?


If you are getting paid to set this toilet, you are doing plumbing work, plain and simple. Whether or not it is a code violation will vary across the country, in Chicago you would be commiting a crime that could cost you your business license if caught, and getting caught is as simple as the homeowner complaining to the city for shoddy work. You could make it even simpler, call your liability insurance provider and see if your insurance covers damage from you doing incorrect plumbing work, if they say no you have your answer.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

In this area you need to pull a permit only if you are replacing the existing toilet,same with kitchen faucets.
And I agree,very few would know if a flange is seated properly or not,anchored,correct height etc.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I think KTS has a good point. Say the toilet floods out the house after you set it from an error on your part and you get sued for $100,000.00 in water damages. If your not insured for that, you have a BIG problem:sweatdrop:


----------

